# Mock Scrape Bucks



## Killdee

Heres a pic or 2 from a scrape I started last year and this year again.


----------



## Killdee

another


----------



## Hawken2222

Great pictures.  How do you do, and what do you use in  your mock scrape's?


----------



## Nugefan

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> Great pictures.  How do you do, and what do you use in  your mock scrape's?





 my question also ....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

cool pics...


----------



## Killdee

I brewed this up last year from a guy in Ohio on Hags house, a trailcam building site.You puree 2 apples put in a gallon milk jug, add 1cup of plain household ammonia, twinkle in the jug till its 3/4 to full ,leave loosely covered for a week,then its ready to use.Yeah it reeks .I fill a 16oz  soap bottle with it and duct tape the lid for safety.I get lots of pics of deer and other critters checking these scrapes.This buck I got pics of last november and this november during rut week.Ill find last years pic and post later.
KD


----------



## Killdee

Here it is,I got severalpics of him last year.and he always has his mouth open.


----------



## LJay

Do you spray it on the ground and the limbs?


----------



## Killdee

I just squirt about 1-2 ozs on the ground.


----------



## fulldraw74

nice pics... strange method...


----------



## Killdee

I too thought it strange....the Ohio guy has bow killed 3 B&C bucks and numerous P&Ys.He runs 20-24 digital cams and gets some amazing pics on his mock scrapes.I just got back from wally world with pics from a film cam on a 
Mock scrape I put out on the 13th of nov.I pulled the cam Monday....I been hunting in the wrong place,12 different bucks and a couple of shooters and 2 does fighting.I'llpost a couple when I get em scanned.
Killdee


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

wild idea  ............but it's working


----------



## SuthernStix

Let me make sure I understand this. Puree 2 apples, put in a gallon milk jug then "twinkle" in it till 3/4 full.  that's alot of twinkeling. Does it take a special type of twinkle, or will any twinkle do.


----------



## Dub

ThickWoods said:
			
		

> Let me make sure I understand this. Puree 2 apples, put in a gallon milk jug then "twinkle" in it till 3/4 full.  that's alot of twinkeling. Does it take a special type of twinkle, or will any twinkle do.




I'd say to get that much you'd have to brew a pot of coffe or two with plenty of water chasers!


Thats a really nice buck you've captured.........wish you the best on getting him.


----------



## Killdee

Any will do I guess,mines mostly  coffee & sweet tea.
KD


----------



## 40fakind

He has his mouth open because the smell is so bad! Just kidding KD!


----------



## Killdee

Clay!!!!! where is that lazer pointer you were gona send me.Ive got all my stuff to build my new camera.Hey it may smell bad but does are fighting over me.

uh Killdee


----------



## Todd E

Nice pix, KD. I'm gonna try your formula out next year.
Have you ever built a P41 set up?


----------



## wolf3006

Killdee Thanks for the info and pic.I got to try this next season!


----------



## Killdee

On the p-41s Ive built 4 and Im starting on another now.Ive also built 2 380s and 6-7 owl ms-20 film cams.You a Hags house guy.


----------



## Handgunner

That buck in post 6 is a STUD!

I got a gallon brewing right now, Tony.  Be ready to put out around Wednesday.

I'll post the results.


----------



## Arrow3

Delton said:


> That buck in post 6 is a STUD!
> 
> I got a gallon brewing right now, Tony.  Be ready to put out around Wednesday.
> 
> I'll post the results.



Id shoot him ..


----------



## Handgunner

Everyday of the week and twice on Sunday! 


As for the gallon of "Deltons Brew"  The wife thinks I've lost it... "Delton, what's this?????"

"Baby, you really don't wanna know.... ".

She put it back down and walked off.....shaking her head.


----------



## davidhelmly

Good looking pics KD. I may have to try that this year.


----------



## marathon

Outstanding photos. Does the area you hunt normally have a lot of scrapes? I wonder if that would work in an area that doesn't typically have a lot of scrapes. Reason I ask is the area I hunt usually doesn't have very many scrapes (that I see). Would creating a mock scrape in such area cause a positive or negative impact. I know it would depend on buck to doe ratio and the number of mature or dominant bucks, but in general, what do you think? All joking aside, how did someone come up with the formula? Trial and error?


----------



## Phil

Killdee said:


> You puree 2 apples put in a gallon milk jug, twinkle in the jug till its 3/4 full then add 1cup of plain household ammonia.leave loosely covered for a week,then its ready to use.
> KD



Do you mean "pee" into the jug.  If so, I'd hate to meet the guy who can fill a gallon jug 3/4 full with pee.  Have to be 8 feet tall and 400 lbs!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Snakeman

Phil said:


> Do you mean "pee" into the jug.  If so, I'd hate to meet the guy who can fill a gallon jug 3/4 full with pee.  Have to be 8 feet tall and 400 lbs!
> 
> Thanks for the info.


You don't have to fill it all in one "standing".

The Snakeman


----------



## CAL

A real hunter can do it in "one standing" Snake!






I just couldn't resist that.Sorry


----------



## T-N-Upson

*Info needed ?????*

Could you give a little more details on how you despense the "Brew" in the woods? Do you apply it to any overhanging limbs? Do you place a type of scent bomb in the area?


----------



## BuckinFish

T-N-Upson said:


> Could you give a little more details on how you despense the "Brew" in the woods? Do you apply it to any overhanging limbs? Do you place a type of scent bomb in the area?



KD says earlier in the thread he uses only 1 to 2 ounces on the ground


----------



## Trizey

Killdee-  I've noticed in a lot of your trail cam shots that they are positioned high on the tree and angled down.  I'm sure there's a reason you do that and I'm interested.


----------



## Killdee

After further review,I likely use 3-4 ozs 0r more per scrape.I did fill a dripper and hung it above the licking branch Sat.on a scrape I started last year.Its been so dry I started using more to keep the scent longer.I also let fly straight from the tap in any mock or deer made scrapes when Im making my rounds.


----------



## Killdee

Here is a new pic from the 3rd year on this scrape,they opened it up before I got to it this year.Also theres as many doe's as bucks on this stop this year so far.


----------



## Handgunner

Another fine one, Tony!

My brew is ready. I sniffed it yesterday... Good GAWD!  If I was to spill that in the wife's van she'd sell it and kill me.

Tomorrow I'm going to change the cards and make a scrape and hang another camera.  I'll check back in within a week.


----------



## Sixes

Great set of pics!


----------



## Snippygrunt

I wonder how it would work if my wife peed in the jug during her period to add a little more "in heat" smell...  
How long did it take you to fill that milk jug?


----------



## JLDHunter

Hey great pics I write for an outdoor magazine called HOWL Magazine Those pics would have been good for my story


----------



## Killdee

Snippygrunt said:


> I wonder how it would work if my wife peed in the jug during her period to add a little more "in heat" smell...
> How long did it take you to fill that milk jug?



If you can talk her into it,have at it couldnt hurt.It takes a few days for sure, cant remember to go there all the time.


----------



## Snippygrunt

So do you also put this in one of those drip deals or just pour it on the ground?  I have my jug ready and I went and bought my ammonia.  I may even go on and puree my apples and put them in there.  I may hold off on the ammonia until I get the jug filled


----------



## Slasher

Snakeman said:


> You don't have to fill it all in one "standing".
> The Snakeman



okay shopping list as follows:
2 apples
ammonia
1 case of really cheap beer...hmmm OHIO... make it hamms, strohs... oh wait!!! Pabst Blue Ribbon... it'll be brewing by Friday!!!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

I'm a little confused on the "Puree" apples part, what is that? And, do you just keep the gallon jug by the toilet and just go in it when you have to "twinkle"? And then slasher talks about beer? I'm sorry, but can you simplify the recipe so I don't screw up and send the deer over to the next property


----------



## Killdee

Snippygrunt said:


> So do you also put this in one of those drip deals or just pour it on the ground?  I have my jug ready and I went and bought my ammonia.  I may even go on and puree my apples and put them in there.  I may hold off on the ammonia until I get the jug filled



I usually just pour it on the ground,I did put a dripper out last weekend,I'll report on the results Sunday.


----------



## Killdee

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> I'm a little confused on the "Puree" apples part, what is that? And, do you just keep the gallon jug by the toilet and just go in it when you have to "twinkle"? And then slasher talks about beer? I'm sorry, but can you simplify the recipe so I don't screw up and send the deer over to the next property



I keep my jug in the basement,I peel and mash up 2 apples, pour in the ammonia,about a cup I dont really measure,Then fill it up when you think about it and leave the lid on loose.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Alright, I will try it, and we'll see, thanks


----------



## Slasher

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> And then slasher talks about beer?


 The beer is for drinking so U can Tinkle about 3/4 a gallon in an evening... was just funning


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

AH, sorry, I think I was just skimming through and not reading enough, I'm not normally that stupid


----------



## Killdee

FYI, I was scanning through the memory stick on this scrape from the last pull and noticed of the 20 deer visiting 11 were bucks and 9 does,that is alot more does than usual.Maybe their getting in the mood already.


----------



## Snippygrunt

I tell you what I just got my apples chopped up and poured into my jug.  I have been peeing for two days now.  My family look at me like I have lost my mind.  I am guessing in about one more day or so My jug will be filled.  I could fill it a lot quicker if I could take it to work.  I just do not want to have to explain the jug and why I am peeing in the jug


----------



## taylornelms

i really am laughing out loud to all the comments on this one topic. Might possibly be the funniest topic ive seen so far. But on a serious note im looking for the "perfect jug" to get mine started. This one is goin to have to happen on my own theres no way i can explain it.


----------



## Killdee

Trizey said:


> Killdee-  I've noticed in a lot of your trail cam shots that they are positioned high on the tree and angled down.  I'm sure there's a reason you do that and I'm interested.



To keep the camera out of eye level of the deer and with the cam overhead the flash might be taken as lightning.They seem to be less spooked by a high setup anyway.On many of my low setups you might get I shot of a nice buck,sometimes hes staring at the cam,then thats it for him.Some deer dont seem to mind.I had a film camera on a food plot trail a few years ago,this 1 doe would walk up stop, look at the cam till the pic shot then walk on in to the plot.The number of deer walking in that trail declined also.I belive the noise of the film advancing in the film cams spook deer more than anything.I disable the shutter cover in all my digital cams and they are silent and deer dont seem to pay them any mind.


----------



## GAGE

*Took three days but...*

my milk jug is full and brewing.    I added the ammonia when I puried the apples in my wifes blender.     She thinks I am crazy but anything worth doing is worth doing right.


----------



## Trizey

Killdee said:


> To keep the camera out of eye level of the deer and with the cam overhead the flash might be taken as lightning.They seem to be less spooked by a high setup anyway.On many of my low setups you might get I shot of a nice buck,sometimes hes staring at the cam,then thats it for him.Some deer dont seem to mind.I had a film camera on a food plot trail a few years ago,this 1 doe would walk up stop, look at the cam till the pic shot then walk on in to the plot.The number of deer walking in that trail declined also.I belive the noise of the film advancing in the film cams spook deer more than anything.I disable the shutter cover in all my digital cams and they are silent and deer dont seem to pay them any mind.



What is the average height of your higher setups?  Are you using some sort of wedge on the upper half of the camera?I'm going to give this a try.  

I've noticed that all deer are different when it comes to the camera.  Some will hang around for an hour or more and others might stay for 2 shots if I'm lucky.


----------



## Killdee

Trizey said:


> What is the average height of your higher setups?  Are you using some sort of wedge on the upper half of the camera?I'm going to give this a try.
> 
> I've noticed that all deer are different when it comes to the camera.  Some will hang around for an hour or more and others might stay for 2 shots if I'm lucky.



7-8', as high as I can reach,some not so high if there further away from the target.I keep different sizes of PT wedges in my camera checking pack. Its easer than trying to find the right sized stick,and sometimes I need to wedge from the side or bottom to get the cam just right.


----------



## Trizey

Killdee said:


> I keep different sizes of PT wedges in my camera checking pack.



I've got a buddy that is a PT, I'll have him get me a few.  Good info!


----------



## Killdee

Trizey said:


> I've got a buddy that is a PT, I'll have him get me a few.  Good info!



You have a buddy thats pressure treated??????


----------



## Killdee

Heres 1 more thats creeping around.My buddy Randy has had him in sight 2 times but no shot yet.


----------



## Handgunner

Nice lookin' buck, Tony!

Maybe the planets will finally align for Randy!


----------



## Snippygrunt

Man I have had that concoction out now for two or three days and no activity..  How long does it take normally for a buck to work a doctored scrape..


----------



## Killdee

If I make 15 scrapes,maybe 5 will become active.Some I started last year became active on there own this year.At this time on my lease scrapes are just starting to open back up after the rut has died down.


----------



## BuckFever1613

how often do you refresh these scrapes and if i have a scrape that has already been formed would it hurt to put some in there


----------



## Handgunner

BuckFever1613 said:


> how often do you refresh these scrapes and if i have a scrape that has already been formed would it hurt to put some in there


I've not refreshed mine yet and it's still being hit.

I wouldn't think adding your own mixture to an already existing scrape would hurt it.

Killdee could verify that better than I could though, he's been at this longer.


----------



## Killdee

I keep my bottle it my cam checking pack and refresh every time I check my cams,or if I walk up on a scrape going in or out of the stand and have the need I freshen it myself.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bump


----------



## xpertgreg

good bump JT.  any updates on you guys that have tried this?

gw


----------



## Killdee

xpertgreg said:


> good bump JT.  any updates on you guys that have tried this?
> 
> gw



This came up on another thread and I posted a link to where I got this recipe that has some more detailed info
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=128559


----------



## hambone44

would apple sauce work??  My puree-er (blender) is broke.

seriously?


----------



## ruger3006

Any particular apple?? Red delicious Granny Smiths.........?


----------



## Killdee

hambone44 said:


> would apple sauce work??  My puree-er (blender) is broke.
> 
> seriously?



I dont see why not and I dont see why any apple wouldnt work. I just cut mine up and put in a freezer bag and mash it up.


----------



## deuce

Killdee lets me and you start tinkling together in some jugs of home brew and put it in small 1oz bottles and sell it so folks won't have to do all that work. I'm thinking $10 a bottle with me getting 5 for the idea of marketing and you 5 for just being my tinkling buddy. I can see it now,, diamond rings, new house, nice new truck, and maybe a new hunting rifle.


----------



## Killdee

deuce said:


> Killdee lets me and you start tinkling together in some jugs of home brew and put it in small 1oz bottles and sell it so folks won't have to do all that work. I'm thinking $10 a bottle with me getting 5 for the idea of marketing and you 5 for just being my tinkling buddy. I can see it now,, diamond rings, new house, nice new truck, and maybe a new hunting rifle.



"tinkling together"!!!!!!.... huh I thought there was something strange about U, besides I guess you missed this thread.

"I have started a scrape tending business this year.Give me the key to your gate and I'll come tend with KD's special brew $35 a scrape or just pee, $10 a pee for a clamped off midstream or $15 for the full stream.New mock scrapes priced by the size from foot tub,#2 washtub to the ultimate truck hood,(fullsize truck only no rice burners.$$$$$$$$"


----------



## jbyrd_1976

Seems odd you would fill a milk jug up 3/4 full (96 oz) to apply 1-2 ounces on a scrape.  That would work for 50-100 different scrapes, unless you have to "refresh" (no pun intended) the mock scrape often.


----------



## Killdee

jbyrd_1976 said:


> Seems odd you would fill a milk jug up 3/4 full (96 oz) to apply 1-2 ounces on a scrape.  That would work for 50-100 different scrapes, unless you have to "refresh" (no pun intended) the mock scrape often.



After I put the ammonia and apples in I have about a full gallon and as I mentioned in a previous post I likely use 3-4 oz per scrape to last longer, its not like tinks and costs me anything. I hit any scrape I see with it and make 15-25 mock scrapes not all of them will become active, and I will quit refreshing them.I use about a gallon and a half every year.


----------



## deuce

[ gallon and a half every year.[/QUOTE]

All the more you need a partner who can help keep the jugs full. In fact I have a half gallon down at deer camp thats been ferminting since last season. Should really call it something like  "STANDING ALONE" since thats what happens when you take the lid off.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Could only find lemon scented ammonia. Will that work? Does it matter? Is that what you use Killdee?


----------



## Killdee

I use clear ammonia, never tried the lemon?? I think I got the clear at walmart


----------



## privatepilot

I am going to try this year I think, when do you guys start appluing it to the scrapes?


----------



## Killdee

privatepilot said:


> I am going to try this year I think, when do you guys start appluing it to the scrapes?



Now!!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Killdee said:


> I use clear ammonia, never tried the lemon?? I think I got the clear at walmart


 Walmart only had Topjob lemon scented. Any other place to get it? My jug is ready to put the stuff in.


----------



## Killdee

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Walmart only had Topjob lemon scented. Any other place to get it? My jug is ready to put the stuff in.



Try some grocery stores I guess Mine did come from wmart.


----------



## Slasher

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Could only find lemon scented ammonia. Will that work? Does it matter? Is that what you use Killdee?


 Made me go look... OOPS, I think I used the lemon, didn't notice as I was trying hard rehydrating with fermented hops and barley...

But did mine last year and its been fermenting in the Garage... Going to put it out this a.m.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Finally found plain ammonia at family dollar. Got it fermenting now. It's been on the back porch the whole time. Is the heat Ok for it Killdee? Or does it matter? Why do you need to wait a week before use?


----------



## Killdee

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Finally found plain ammonia at family dollar. Got it fermenting now. It's been on the back porch the whole time. Is the heat Ok for it Killdee? Or does it matter? Why do you need to wait a week before use?



I leave some at camp sometimes in the heat it gets stout for sure.I dont know why you have to wait, Im just foliowing the directions.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Thanks Killdee.


----------



## rip18

Neat shots!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Gonna make my mock scape this weekend and put out the camera.We'll see what happens.


----------



## Killdee

I made 15-18 last Saturday mostly in good ones from last year and where regular scrapes are every year. I made 1 where I already had a camera but will wait to see if any become active before I move a camera in. I have to make a bunch to get a few that get worked regularly.


----------



## deuce

BTW Killdee that's a nice looking picture of you in your avatar


----------



## Killdee

deuce said:


> BTW Killdee that's a nice looking picture of you in your avatar



I wondered when you would notice that. How old were you in that pic?


----------



## deuce

Killdee said:


> I wondered when you would notice that. How old were you in that pic?



I noticed it sometime ago but have been waiting for my lawyer to get back to me on the copyright infrigement suit we plan to bring against you.


----------



## G Duck

You need to change your handle to ****Dr !!!  I am gonna try this as soon as I can find a wide mouth gallon jug!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

G Duck said:


> You need to change your handle to ****Dr !!!  I am gonna try this as soon as I can find a wide mouth gallon jug!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Flintlock1776

*I did the math*



SuthernStix said:


> Let me make sure I understand this. Puree 2 apples, put in a gallon milk jug then "twinkle" in it till 3/4 full.  that's alot of twinkeling. Does it take a special type of twinkle, or will any twinkle do.



128 ounce to the gallon. When I used the standard water bottle to hold the twinkles it usually will fill a 16oz bottle of gator aide per need to twinkle.

So the formula is:

Step 1:

(128*.75)/16= 6 Twinkles for 3/4 of a gallon milk jug

Step2:

2 twinklers per day you are ready to add your other ingredients and good to go in 3 days!

Not bad.

I wonder if the deer can tell the difference between adult beverage induced twinkles and non-adult beverage induced twinkler?


----------



## G Duck

I found a half gallon jug at wal mart, that had a cap on it similar to a dawn bottle. It has a pull out top. I just cut the recipe in half. Kildee do you think it will still work. I have it out in the garage. it sure will knock you down.
do you have to leave the top off of it?


----------



## Killdee

G Duck said:


> I found a half gallon jug at wal mart, that had a cap on it similar to a dawn bottle. It has a pull out top. I just cut the recipe in half. Kildee do you think it will still work. I have it out in the garage. it sure will knock you down.
> do you have to leave the top off of it?



Leave the lid loose till your through with it. After that I tighten and put duct tape over the lid for precaution. Half recipe works just fine.


----------



## Killdee

For those who asked the clear ammonia is avalible at publix.


----------



## hogdgz

Ya'll guys never fail to make me laugh. I guess I am going to have to try it.


----------



## T/C 300 MAG

Well does it work? Has anyone had or seen any results? Can't stand the suspense...guess I'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## woody10

I put it in an active scrape and he quit using it


----------



## Killdee

I put it in active scrapes all the time and they wear it out.?????


----------



## Smokey

Hmmmm!!


----------



## Jack Flynn

I pee pee'ed in two scrapes that trail cams are on just yesterday. Straight urine, the ammonia is what keys them in. Last year I had a washtub sized scape turned into a truck hood sized scrape in a matter of a week. I'd sneak in there and keep it wet when I could. BTW  the same scrape has opened up again this year and is washtub sized. hehehe been working for decades for me!


----------



## whitetaco02

Jack Flynn said:


> I pee pee'ed in two scrapes that trail cams are on just yesterday. Straight urine, the ammonia is what keys them in. Last year I had a washtub sized scape turned into a truck hood sized scrape in a matter of a week. I'd sneak in there and keep it wet when I could. BTW  the same scrape has opened up again this year and is washtub sized. hehehe been working for decades for me!




i hope the trail cameras were off while this was going on!


----------



## Killdee

Same mock scrape restarted a couple of weeks ago. The road to it is tore up with scrapes and I doctored  them up last week end.


----------



## rip18

Cool!  Thank you for continuing to share!


----------



## Killdee

Heres a couple more, different spots. Must have made that 2nd buck mad, theres 6 fresh scrapes since last week in this food plot. He made 1 on either side of mine in this spot. BTW notice these are daytime shots also.


----------



## Killdee

Didnt catch either of these on the scrape but nice looking bucks anyway. I just noticed the first buck here looks like the 2nd buck in the post above.


----------



## j_seph

Question yet to be answered.
What is your procedure for tearing up the ground and starting your mock scrapes. My wife is gonna think I'm crazy


----------



## Killdee

I pick up a stick and make a scrape, add the brew or just pee. I always make sure theres an overhanging limb, sometimes I'll bend or slightly break a limb to get it in place. I have used a foxhole shovel to make scrapes prior to season in dry weather but usually just a stout limb. Sometimes they will ignore  1 mock scrape and tear one up 10-15 ft away on the same trail or road. Last weekend the only difference I could see was 1 was a white oak limb, the other was a water oak and they worked it instead.


----------



## j_seph

*Well*

Well, I was right. Wife laughed her butt.............................off until I told her she the comode was tore up and to just use the jug Just got back from Ingles and got my amonia and granny smith apples. Got to get at it and I'll be back in a wee bit


----------



## j_seph

*TIP*

I'm back, make sure you wash your hands after you get done w/ the apples before you wee wee. Apple juice is sticky


----------



## davidhelmly

Great lookig bucks Killdee!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

I just read all 111 posts....interesting. As weird as it sounds, I'll have to give it a try. I'm always up for new tactics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## j_seph

Got mine 1/ 2 full finaly


----------



## horsecreek

got a 2ltr done last night with help from girl friend...
cant wait to try it


----------



## dognducks

biggest prank on woodys goes to................I sat here for ten minutes reading all of these post and you guys are crazy. My family would think i had lost my mind if i was peeing in a jug for the deer.


----------



## j_seph

If it works then its costing me about $1.00 per gallon, way cheaper than Tinks and plus I am saving water by using the jug instead of the comode


----------



## Killdee

strutrut247 said:


> biggest prank on woodys goes to................I sat here for ten minutes reading all of these post and you guys are crazy. My family would think i had lost my mind if i was ****ing in a jug for the deer.



I get several pm's regarding whether this is a prank or not, belive me its not. I also get several pms from folks who it has worked for also. I get several TC pic's with my back to the cam peeing in scrapes, I guess I need to post a couple fer yall nonbelivers.


----------



## bull0ne

Killdee said:


> I get several pm's regarding whether this is a prank or not, belive me its not. I also get several pms from folks who it has worked for also. I get several TC pic's with my back to the cam peeing in scrapes, I guess I need to post a couple fer yall nonbelivers.



I don't doubt you a bit!  

Been making water in scrapes for years and having bucks go crazy over the strange urine when they find it..............


----------



## tylernext

what kind of apples? guess this would also save water. you wouldnt have to flush the toilet as much.


----------



## Killdee

tylernext said:


> what kind of apples? guess this would also save water. you wouldnt have to flush the toilet as much.



Dont think the type of apples matters, I may try apple juice or sauce. Like I said I just pee in alot of scrapes and they work the snot out of them. As far as saving water, thats what I tell my wife when she yells at me for peeing of the deck or in the yard.


----------



## S Adams

*mock scrape*

Get your wife to fill the gal up when it's that time of the month,May work?


----------



## bucko

Saw the tinks  tanker truck at the atlanta motor speedway last weekend collecting some  juice. main lining from the urinals to the truck.


----------



## Ol' Red

Killdee said:


> Dont think the type of apples matters, I may try apple juice or sauce. Like I said I just pee in alot of scrapes and they work the snot out of them. As far as saving water, thats what I tell my wife when she yells at me for peeing of the deck or in the yard.



Please believe me, this is not a joke, prank, etc.  This stuff really does work.  I use apple sauce instead of the pureed apples b/c it is easier.  The only way you will know is to try it yourself.  If you are skeptical, put it over by your buddy's stand.  Just don't get mad if kills a good deer out of it.  It really does work.

Red


----------



## tail_slider3d

I did it last year just as a what the heck kind of thing on a scrape line in december.  Killed a buck the next morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I have been refreshing scrapes by peeing in them for as long as I can remember. have had many pics over the years of bucks working those scrapes.

stop buying the stuff in little brown bottles.


----------



## Killdee

Belive me the pee and ammonia make short work of the apples, they settle in the bottom anyway and when you pour off most of the nector, just refill it.


----------



## dutchman

I've deployed some of my juice in a mock scrape just yesterday. I'll post any results I see here.


----------



## Slings and Arrows

My wife is crazy enough to do it! Her cycle starts in a few days.  She'll be drinking apple juice throughout.  I'm construcing her a custom funnel with tube. I don't want to lose a drop.


----------



## j_seph

You don't drink apple juice, you put 2 apples puree'd in the jug and put the pp and amonia in jug, sounds like you trying to take a shortcut


----------



## ClydeWigg3

SuthernStix said:


> .......that's alot of twinkeling. Does it take a special type of twinkle, or will any twinkle do.





I have "tinkled" on scrapes before and come back later to find them torn up and larger than they were originally.

I read an explanation one time that pee is pee.  Human urine dosen't have a distinct odor that deer receognize as human.  If deer ran around scared everytime they smelled urine they'd be neverous wrecks 24/7.  It's the other factors/odors, such as sweat that give us away.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Slings and Arrows said:


> Her cycle starts in a few days.



You might be on to something here.  Tinks #99, PMS Scent.


----------



## mac125

*try*

i gotta try  this


----------



## caver101

This is by far the funniest thread I have ever read on here!


but I am gonna try it anyway........


----------



## BigBushClub

This is freakin hilarious!  I suppose I will try it though.  Goin out this weekend, so I'll start workin on fillin up my jug.  I guess since y'all are just twinklin str8 in scrapes anyways, that the week waiting period b4 use is not completely necesary.      Think if I put it out friday night, I'll have any action yet by Sunday morn?


----------



## Killdee

the more fermented it is the better, but most scrape use will slow over the next couple of weeks as the chasing picks up, and after the first rut peaks it will pick up again. So dont be suprised when if scrapes get abandoned for a while.


----------



## robert5136

*scrape*

Made up a batch and put it out Sunday
Pulled my card today ,no deer yet but check this out


----------



## HAPPY DAD

*This stuff works*

Did not use it in a mock scrape type setup, but used on my rubber boots as I would a doe in heat type scent or red fox urine.


I killed a 190 lb 8 pt and the same evening Chris killed a 160lb 8 pt.

Both stopped dead in there tracks on the trail. Chris' deer stopped and smelled where we walked.

My buck the wind shifted on me and he came out downwind of me and picked his head up and started scent checking the air. Bad mistake.


----------



## jwalker

Killdee do you have any new pics of your homebrew scrape juice?


----------



## Lee Woodie

That was some good info KILLDEE you even got a lot of hunters scratching their heads so the scrape is working well


----------



## Killdee

jwalker said:


> Killdee do you have any new pics of your homebrew scrape juice?



No, I started 3 new scrapes here in the metro area today, but didnt really like the locations. If you dont pick a place that looks like a scrape should be there with a good licking branch they dont usually work em. This is a real small tract so I dont have many options. I did notice a licking branch last week on another local tract that looked chewed by 1 of my Cam/mineral licks so I made a scrape and peed in it. When I got home I had a pic of this buck working the branch before I got there.


----------



## woody10

i am starting a new batch... but i have a half gallon from 2007 i am going to start putting it out the next week or so... will keep you folks updated!


----------



## Browtine

I've heard of shake n bake meth labs... but a shake n bake pee lab beats all!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, looks like you captured lots of good action in your TC pics.  Thx for the good post.


----------



## redneckcamo

bump for deer season  !


----------



## Rackmaster

*Mock Scrape*

I made mine today.  It took me all weekend to fill it up. 


DADBURN DEER they will make you do just about anything to kill them..... And they have!


----------



## Killdee

Rackmaster said:


> I made mine today.  It took me all weekend to fill it up.
> 
> 
> DADBURN DEER they will make you do just about anything to kill them..... And they have!



Yeah, I have 3 jugs ready


----------



## MAC12

No offense killdee but No way i'm gonna start whizzing in a jug and mixing up concoctions like this. Heck I could take a krap in a trail and a deer would stop and smell it. You know that is true.Come on guy's stop with the gimmicks and just hunt. Actually when you puree apples and pour them on the ground it is baiting............ The pulp is bait !!!!


----------



## Killdee

MAC12 said:


> No offense killdee but No way i'm gonna start whizzing in a jug and mixing up concoctions like this. Heck I could take a krap in a trail and a deer would stop and smell it. You know that is true.Come on guy's stop with the gimmicks and just hunt. Actually when you puree apples and pour them on the ground it is baiting............ The pulp is bait !!!!



Sounds like a new ingredient for scrape juice #2

Actually the pulp  stays in the bottom of the jug and your just pouring off the juice. Hey, you dont have to believe me, theres plenty of others here that know it works. Good luck with your trail mix, dont forget to wipe.


----------



## win280

Killdee,
I started using you mixture a couple of years ago.Have seen more activity on our scrapes than before.I hunt in a qdm county .Have seen bucks we had not seen before checking scrapes.I have to start a new batch quickly. Gotta go.


----------



## MAC12

Killdee said:


> Sounds like a new ingredient for scrape juice #2
> 
> Actually the pulp  stays in the bottom of the jug and your just pouring off the juice. Hey, you dont have to believe me, theres plenty of others here that know it works. Good luck with your trail mix, dont forget to wipe.



Guess you can't take a little criticism.  Since you have made that commit guess I'll express to you a little more on how I feel.
You can keep wizzing in a jug all you like.  I just think it's stupid that a grown man is wizzing in a jug and keeping in his house.
And what's up with the mask and knife you wear in your avatar ?? Kinda creepy if you ask me. And I didn't say the deer would not be curious. Heck most anything you put in the woods related to PEE OR POOP a deer will investigate..............SO WHAT ???
   Do you really think the only reason he's coming there is for that.
Mock scrapes do work but you don't have to pour some crazy krap on it to get a deer using it. I'd rather have a doe or buck do the whizzing for me and let things take it's course .............
Hey Guy's sit back and look at this and think about it. What the heck are you doing ?


----------



## bull59

Great post! Easily the most amusing and thought provoking that I have read on this site so far. With so many of us giving this a try I can't wait to see MAC12 come out of the closet and admit to his experimental side. Oh the fun I will have convincing my wife and daughter to wee in a jug, not to mention the fun at the hunting camp. I don't think my 13 year old (son) hunting buddy will have a problem with it. Things like this make great memories!


----------



## Killdee

MAC12 said:


> Guess you can't take a little criticism.  Since you have made that commit guess I'll express to you a little more on how I feel.
> You can keep wizzing in a jug all you like.  I just think it's stupid that a grown man is wizzing in a jug and keeping in his house.
> And what's up with the mask and knife you wear in your avatar ?? Kinda creepy if you ask me. And I didn't say the deer would not be curious. Heck most anything you put in the woods related to PEE OR POOP a deer will investigate..............SO WHAT ???
> Do you really think the only reason he's coming there is for that.
> Mock scrapes do work but you don't have to pour some crazy krap on it to get a deer using it. I'd rather have a doe or buck do the whizzing for me and let things take it's course .............
> Hey Guy's sit back and look at this and think about it. What the heck are you doing ?



Hey Mac12 you need to lighten up bud, I was just  you a little. I really dont care what you think of me or this method. The mask and knife I use on people who make fun of my scrape juice..... Wizz away boys, Im starting to get some more scrape action.

BTW the mask and knife were to scare my buddys grandkids when they come to camp.


----------



## COCHISE

MAC12 said:


> Guess you can't take a little criticism.  Since you have made that commit guess I'll express to you a little more on how I feel.
> You can keep wizzing in a jug all you like.  I just think it's stupid that a grown man is wizzing in a jug and keeping in his house.
> And what's up with the mask and knife you wear in your avatar ?? Kinda creepy if you ask me. And I didn't say the deer would not be curious. Heck most anything you put in the woods related to PEE OR POOP a deer will investigate..............SO WHAT ???
> Do you really think the only reason he's coming there is for that.
> Mock scrapes do work but you don't have to pour some crazy krap on it to get a deer using it. I'd rather have a doe or buck do the whizzing for me and let things take it's course .............
> Hey Guy's sit back and look at this and think about it. What the heck are you doing ?




Sounds like somebody "wizzed" in your Cornflakes.... Chill out and enjoy your cereal!


----------



## MAC12

Killdee said:


> Hey Mac12 you need to lighten up bud, I was just  you a little. I really dont care what you think of me or this method. The mask and knife I use on people who make fun of my scrape juice..... Wizz away boys, Im starting to get some more scrape action.
> 
> BTW the mask and knife were to scare my buddys grandkids when they come to camp.



You are the one who couldn't take it because I don't agree with your wizzzz juice. I could care less if your mad or not BUD !  And yes I think it's STUPID !!!   Any self respecting adult that Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in a jug, keeps it in his house has lost his mind.............
I'm done with this post if you want to contact me send me a PM.


----------



## MAC12

What's up with the EDITING I said nothing BAD ???????????
I said any self respecting adult that wizzes in a jug and keeps it in his house , keeps it in his house has lost his mind


----------



## Wilkman

This formula is probably what I been paying Ten bucks for a couple ozs at the Bass Pro shop I figure I will try it but I will keep the bottle in the yard.LOL


----------



## 7mm-08cobb

*Bucks on Killdee scrape*

This is a couple of bucks I got using the Killdee brew.


----------



## Killdee

MAC12 said:


> You are the one who couldn't take it because I don't agree with your wizzzz juice. I could care less if your mad or not BUD !  And yes I think it's STUPID !!!   Any self respecting adult that Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in a jug, keeps it in his house has lost his mind.............
> I'm done with this post if you want to contact me send me a PM.



Dude,  you need to calm down, Im not the least bit mad. My responses were all in good fun.I really dont understand why your getting so upset and name calling. Good luck bud and have a great hunting season. I got to go p in my jug and go to bed.
Sincerely Tony aka kd


----------



## shakey gizzard

MAC12 said:


> What's up with the EDITING I said nothing BAD ???????????
> I said any self respecting adult that wizzes in a jug and keeps it in his house , keeps it in his house has lost his mind



Iwizz in jugs all the time.  Dont knock it until you try it!


----------



## Rackmaster

This is a crazy method for sure but no one is forced to try it.   People shouldn't be so judgemental about things they have never tried.

I have gotten pictures of deer coming to a scrape that I peed in. So if they will come to that, I think they would come to this method.   Its just trial and error I think, if this method don't work somebody will post another crazy method and we will try it too.  


GOOD LUCK AND GOOD HUNTING


----------



## 7mm-08cobb

"People shouldn't be so judgemental about things they have never tried."
I agree. The human mind is like a book, it only works when it is open.


----------



## Lilrock

The funny thing is this thread is for expressing Killdee success on his homemade brew, not to critique him.  I think it is awesome that someone shows a possible experiment that works.  If someone doesnt agree on Killdees experiment with his homebrew leave the comments to yourself. This is an open thread but have respect and leave the negative comments out, if you dont like so be it!!! Jealousy is the rude of all People!!


----------



## rshunter

Lilrock said:


> The funny thing is this thread is for expressing Killdee success on his homemade brew, not to critique him.  I think it is awesome that someone shows a possible experiment that works.  If someone doesnt agree on Killdees experiment with his homebrew leave the comments to yourself. This is an open thread but have respect and leave the negative comments out, if you dont like so be it!!! Jealousy is the rude of all People!!



Amen.


----------



## killNgrill

hi... my name is killNgrill.... and i too have whizzed in a jug

thanks killdee for the recipe and posting your pics... cant wait to see if i got some checking my mockscrape.


----------



## Colby

I am going to give it a try as well!


----------



## tony2001577

this is crazy  But you know i do have one more trail camera to put up and a few apples ................i aint telling the wife until see goes in the garage and finds it though........she already thinks i am half crazy ..............


----------



## smitty

*Wizz away??*

I like to wizz in the scrapes i have trail cameras on,I've gotten just about everty 4 legged critter in the woods to come see whats been using that  spot of ground.I sometimes wizz in a gatoraide bottle while on stand and have kept it for 2 or 3 weeks and poured it out on scrapes,crazy or not it works.KillDee nice pics I'll have to get my mock scrapes up and running and add a thread or two with some pics.Keep them coming...


----------



## Scooter70

MAC12 said:


> You are the one who couldn't take it because I don't agree with your wizzzz juice. I could care less if your mad or not BUD !  And yes I think it's STUPID !!!   Any self respecting adult that Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in a jug, keeps it in his house has lost his mind.............
> I'm done with this post if you want to contact me send me a PM.



I have hunted with Killdee for several years. This man knows how to hunt. He always thinks outside of the box to improve his hunting skills. Over the years, I have seen him kill some impressive bucks. Yes, they are unconventional techniques, but very effective. Plus, Killdee is one of the nicest people you will ever meet. I applaud someone that puts that much time and effort into something they love. You should try the same.


----------



## Killdee

Scooter70 said:


> I have hunted with Killdee for several years. This man knows how to hunt. He always thinks outside of the box to improve his hunting skills. Over the years, I have seen him kill some impressive bucks. Yes, they are unconventional techniques, but very effective. Plus, Killdee is one of the nicest people you will ever meet. I applaud someone that puts that much time and effort into something they love. You should try the same.



Who is this my boy Clay? Thanks for the sweet comments. Cks in the mail... If I knew where you moved to. Call me
kd


----------



## Scooter70

Killdee said:


> Who is this my boy Clay? Thanks for the sweet comments. Cks in the mail... If I knew where you moved to. Call me
> kd



It's me KD! Well, I know how you hunt. You put a lot of time and effort into hunting. Keep it up! I'm gonna try some of that snake juice one day. lol. How is hunting this year? Bust any slick heads?


----------



## Killdee

Scooter70 said:


> It's me KD! Well, I know how you hunt. You put a lot of time and effort into hunting. Keep it up! I'm gonna try some of that snake juice one day. lol. How is hunting this year? Bust any slick heads?



Nope,all I have been doing is working. I have only been it a tree 3 times so far. Come on by and I'll sell you a jug, only $50 a gallon.
Good to hear from you.


----------



## Scooter70

Killdee said:


> Nope,all I have been doing is working. I have only been it a tree 3 times so far. Come on by and I'll sell you a jug, only $50 a gallon.
> Good to hear from you.




I will make my own. lol. Yeah, I have been working all the dang time for a lot less $$$. Sign of the times I guess. Looking for a better paying job. Hopefully one will come by soon. Good to hear from you, Tony.


----------



## Parker

I'm sorry I never saw this before!  WOW!  Hate to set the jar in a high-traffic area of the house and have it get kicked over!

You can make a mock scrape with a big stick scratching the ground up, and then whiz where you scratched.  Easy as that.  

Parker


----------



## kickers

MAC12 said:


> No offense killdee but No way i'm gonna start whizzing in a jug and mixing up concoctions like this. Heck I could take a krap in a trail and a deer would stop and smell it. You know that is true.Come on guy's stop with the gimmicks and just hunt. Actually when you puree apples and pour them on the ground it is baiting............ The pulp is bait !!!!





Killdee said:


> Sounds like a new ingredient for scrape juice #2
> 
> Actually the pulp  stays in the bottom of the jug and your just pouring off the juice. Hey, you dont have to believe me, theres plenty of others here that know it works. Good luck with your trail mix, dont forget to wipe.



Looks to me like Mac12 was just stating his opinion to start with and you got P.O.  KD  and made remarks toward him. He simply stated he was not for whizzin in a jug. I to think you could just whizz in a scrape mock or real .  I also noticed that after he came back at you with a comment then you put up a  face and you again got personal toward him. He started out with NO OFFENSE..............   I think you just took it wrong and got ticked off and then started getting personal with your comments like ... (Good luck with your trail mix, dont forget to wipe.[/quote]
and thats what started it all. If you can't take a little criticism without making remarks toward someone then you shouldn't start a thread at all and if your gonna make remarks toward someone then you deserve what you get.


----------



## JustUs4All

The only person I saw getting huffy was Mac12.  I got lots of years of listening and generally when someone starts off with "No offense" they are setting out to offend someone and leaving the door open for a way out.

If Mac12 didn't like the info in the post he could have gone on to the next one.  For that matter so could you.  

Just got one more for my ignore list, perhaps two.  We'll see.


----------



## MAC12

Thanks kickers,
Man I can't believe this you guys can believe what you like I never intended for this to happen. I made a comment that I would not whizz in a jug and that deer would smell of most any Pee or Poo and KD got p.o. and made a remark that I did not think i deserved so i then told him how i felt. Then he posted a face and made more direct remarks toward me and i'm not going to take that off nobody. Then all I said where they edited it was the word WHIZZ .......... in a jug.
I don't know whats up with the editing then kd starts telling me to clam down and calling me bud again. 
I never said his juice would not make deer curious not  once.....
I said i thought it was crazy for a grown man to whizz in a jug and keep it in his house. All you need to do is go back and read from my first post i never intended to make kd mad nor did i think he would make personal comments toward me. And just4all, you don't know what your talking about when you say i set out to offend him because i did not !!!!  However i do feel i should be able to make a comment without others making it something it was not and then attacking me  personally. I not once used profanity and i wish the mods would correct where they edited me for saying WHIZZING in a jug. I am finished with this but before i go again i will say that i never intended to offend kd and had he not jump on me in a personal way this would have never happened. I know that several of you will say i should have gone on and not said anything. I feel that if you make a thread like this and any others in regards to hunting methods, etc. then others should be able to disagree with you without getting jumped on. So you guys believe what you like but i'm not a bad person and i would like to say to you kd, good luk with your juice and i never intended to tic you off with my comment. Actually i have always liked seeing your pics that you post and i hope we can put this behind us. You know if you and i had talked this over to start with by asking what each other meant instead of jumping to conclusions and all the others throwing in their 2 cents then non of this would have happened. Anyway good luk........


----------



## Rackmaster

I think everybody should let it go and be done with it!

It is almost gun season boys lets focus on killing Monster Bucks instead of who was right or wrong.  

This is a good post and I would like to see it continue with everybody posting pics of deer they get with this method.



Good luck and Good hunting,
Rackmaster


----------



## Seth carter

MAC12 said:


> Thanks kickers,
> Man I can't believe this you guys can believe what you like I never intended for this to happen. I made a comment that I would not whizz in a jug and that deer would smell of most any Pee or Poo and KD got p.o. and made a remark that I did not think i deserved so i then told him how i felt. Then he posted a face and made more direct remarks toward me and i'm not going to take that off nobody. Then all I said where they edited it was the word WHIZZ .......... in a jug.
> I don't know whats up with the editing then kd starts telling me to clam down and calling me bud again.
> I never said his juice would not make deer curious not  once.....
> I said i thought it was crazy for a grown man to whizz in a jug and keep it in his house. All you need to do is go back and read from my first post i never intended to make kd mad nor did i think he would make personal comments toward me. And just4all, you don't know what your talking about when you say i set out to offend him because i did not !!!!  However i do feel i should be able to make a comment without others making it something it was not and then attacking me  personally. I not once used profanity and i wish the mods would correct where they edited me for saying WHIZZING in a jug. I am finished with this but before i go again i will say that i never intended to offend kd and had he not jump on me in a personal way this would have never happened. I know that several of you will say i should have gone on and not said anything. I feel that if you make a thread like this and any others in regards to hunting methods, etc. then others should be able to disagree with you without getting jumped on. So you guys believe what you like but i'm not a bad person and i would like to say to you kd, good luk with your juice and i never intended to tic you off with my comment. Actually i have always liked seeing your pics that you post and i hope we can put this behind us. You know if you and i had talked this over to start with by asking what each other meant instead of jumping to conclusions and all the others throwing in their 2 cents then non of this would have happened. Anyway good luk........



 it works


----------



## CarbonSlinger1220

Seems to me that mac12 was the one getting all bent out of shape!


----------



## Killdee

Here's a doe teaching her offspring where to pick up bucks.
BTW Im not mad, never was, and I call everybody Bud???


----------



## Bitteroot

I've been watching this thread for a long time... and after all the deer I've killed over the years... I can't believe I'm gonna go home and start a jug tonight while watching the Ball game in my shop (not in the house). I should have a pretty good jug by late tonight.   One question though..does the type of beer I drink make an difference on the brew?


----------



## 264 Fred

I whizz in jugs all the time , But now I will whizz in a jug with 2 Apples


----------



## CRT

This thread is hilarious.

My wife made apple jelly last night so I took the pulp and ...


you guessed it, into a jug they went. Now I just gotta fill'er up with pp and let her sit.

Hey, KD, how important is the ammonia? I don't have any. Is there anything I can substitute? Won't urine turn into ammonia?

Thanks a bunch, can't wait til it's "done"!!


----------



## killNgrill

5point- you can get ammonia for about 1.25 a jug at wal-mart... i think its in the cleaning supplies


----------



## Killdee

Bitteroot said:


> I've been watching this thread for a long time... and after all the deer I've killed over the years... I can't believe I'm gonna go home and start a jug tonight while watching the Ball game in my shop (not in the house). I should have a pretty good jug by late tonight.   One question though..does the type of beer I drink make an difference on the brew?



Yeah very important, lone star for wide racks, old Milwaukee for big bodies and mass. Pabst blue ribbon only brings in scrubs.


----------



## Killdee

5pointCal said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> My wife made apple jelly last night so I took the pulp and ...
> 
> 
> you guessed it, into a jug they went. Now I just gotta fill'er up with pp and let her sit.
> 
> Hey, KD, how important is the ammonia? I don't have any. Is there anything I can substitute? Won't urine turn into ammonia?
> 
> Thanks a bunch, can't wait til it's "done"!!



yeah I think the ammonia helps break down the apples so I wouldnt leave it out. I get mine at Walmart also.


----------



## cooper

Bout got mine full. Should be able to let it set for a week and then for the truth. Do I need to leave my jug in a shady area or does it matter?  I don't want to leave it in the house because of a 4 year old that might knock it over.


----------



## Killdee

cooper said:


> Bout got mine full. Should be able to let it set for a week and then for the truth. Do I need to leave my jug in a shady area or does it matter?  I don't want to leave it in the house because of a 4 year old that might knock it over.



I keep mine in the basement to ferment, I keep 1 in the toolbox of my atv trailer so I'll always have it handy at the lease. I do have 1 hid while being filled behind the trashcan under my desk but dont tell my wife. Im to lazy to go to the basement to fill it.
I had to tank up extra this year because I have 3 metro areas to hunt + the club+ Illinois this year


----------



## THWACKG5

*Lololololololol!!!!!!!!*

This is one Hilarious thread

Infact Im going to go home tonight, drink me some beers and start me a batch  whether Mac12 likes it or not!!!!!!hahahaha


----------



## CRT

Thanks guys. I'll get some ammonia.


----------



## buckslayjay

Snippygrunt said:


> I wonder how it would work if my wife peed in the jug during her period to add a little more "in heat" smell...
> How long did it take you to fill that milk jug?



op2:

asking her could get dangerous


----------



## Bkeepr

Ahem, wee from women using birth control pills works well too!


----------



## GT-40 GUY

SuthernStix said:


> Let me make sure I understand this. Puree 2 apples, put in a gallon milk jug then "twinkle" in it till 3/4 full.  that's alot of twinkeling. Does it take a special type of twinkle, or will any twinkle do.



I have my girlfriend twinkle in the jug for me. It works so good that the bucks roll in it like a dog will roll in something that stinks.


----------



## Killdee

GT-40 GUY said:


> I have my girlfriend twinkle in the jug for me. It works so good that the bucks roll in it like a dog will roll in something that stinks.



In the words of the late Lewis Grizzard.....

         I dont believe I'd a told that brother!!!!


----------



## Big Eights

Put out my first batch this evening with trail cam. Cant wait to see what happens.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

One is not to wonder why, our stance is just to whizz and try


----------



## Brian Groce

*KillD Brew*

Ok, I did it.  My wife is rolling in the floor.  But..............


----------



## DSGB

Brian Groce said:


> Ok, I did it.  My wife is rolling in the floor.  But..............



Wonder where the guy is that whooped his tail?


----------



## 12mcrebel

would pine-sol work if i dont have ammonia?

thanks


----------



## Killdee

12mcrebel said:


> would pine-sol work if i dont have ammonia?
> 
> thanks



Dont think so, ammonia is what urine turns into so I would stick to that, only a buck or 2 a jug.
Good luck with it.


----------



## 12mcrebel

Killdee said:


> Dont think so, ammonia is what urine turns into so I would stick to that, only a buck or 2 a jug.
> Good luck with it.



didnt have any ammonia so used pine sol. just testing this for the first time. if it dont work i will try ammonia next time


----------



## greene_dawg

I ate an apple, drank three beers, drank 6 oz of ammonia, did 50 jumping jacks, and peed in a scrape. I have my camera over it now. We'll see what happens.


----------



## southGAlefty

Mine's about finished brewing KD I'm gonna put it out in the morning when I get done hunting and am checking cams/scouting


----------



## creekrocket

Bump!


----------



## killNgrill

I saw my brew from last year in the garage the other day and remembered this thread. It should be potent this year!


----------



## hiawassee1

Ive tried it and havent noticed anything, but will do it


----------



## Killdee

creekrocket said:


> Bump!



Trouble maker


----------



## Killdee

creekrocket said:


> Bump!





killNgrill said:


> I saw my brew from last year in the garage the other day and remembered this thread. It should be potent this year!



I would suggest starting over, never had much luck with holdover brew and its awful. I set a jug apples aside this morning. Dont think I have any ammonia.


----------



## ylhatch

when do yall start making mock scrapes?how long before the juice is ready?


----------



## killNgrill

Killdee said:


> I would suggest starting over, never had much luck with holdover brew and its awful. I set a jug apples aside this morning. Dont think I have any ammonia.



I guess ill be makin a fresh batch then!


----------



## cleidus88

How so would you put the buck juice out this year? Got me a gallon brewing now!


----------



## Killdee

cleidus88 said:


> How so would you put the buck juice out this year? Got me a gallon brewing now!



Either pour 2-4 oz. in a real scrape you know the location of from last year, or make a few scrapes yourself in likely spots with an overhanging limb for a licking branch. They wont use a scrape much thats not in the right place and wear rubber boots. Works better in cooler damp weather.


----------



## cleidus88

Sorry I  ment to type when I was trying to multi task


----------



## superhog

cool


----------



## CoonKiller13

btt


----------



## CoonKiller13

tttt


----------



## CoonKiller13

great pics.


----------



## jdthayer

I have to bring this back up (I know it's from a few years ago). My sons and I are going to try it this year behind the house. Killdee, I believe your "soup" works, but I have to see it for myself. Plus, my boys are getting a kick outa peeing in the jug! I'll post pic's if(when) I get them.


----------



## rad07h

Just saw this thread and I will be starting my own brew this week! How much ammonia do you add to the jug with the urine?


----------



## Killdee

About a cup plain ammonia.


----------



## ssw

*juice*

will apple butter work as a substitute no apples handy


----------



## Killdee

ssw said:


> will apple butter work as a substitute no apples handy



??? some guys have used Apple sauce and juice, I made some with Muskadines and a pear last week but havent tried to use it. I dont think i would waste apple butter in this..


----------



## longgun

I really enjoy reading this post. Its one of the best post I have ever read in here. keep up the good work killdee. I think I might give this a try myself. By the way nice picture's! good luck hunting this year

                                                          LONGGUN


----------



## lswoody

jdthayer said:


> I have to bring this back up (I know it's from a few years ago). My sons and I are going to try it this year behind the house. Killdee, I believe your "soup" works, but I have to see it for myself. Plus, my boys are getting a kick outa peeing in the jug! I'll post pic's if(when) I get them.



Thanks jdthayer for bringing it back up and thanks Killdee for getting it going. Have enjoyed reading it. I'll admit it is a little crazy and way out there beyond left field but I'm gonna give it a try. If it works, great!!! If not, only out a few bucks. I've spent a good little bit on commercial pee with mostly no results or very little results. So if it works, I won't be buying any more commercial pee.


----------



## Swamp Monkey

My wife asked me tonight when I was going to start brewing up some. She thinks I'm crazy but she's crazy too cause she collects her's for the brew. That made me have a thought. Has anyone every tried it with just female urine ? 

UH-OH she just walked by and read what I was typing. Her comment was " Don't tell people I pee in a bucket". That's true love boys, I tell you true love !


----------



## Buck_ruttin

how long does the jug need to set mixed up before using?


----------



## hikingthehills

After 2 years of reading this I got my jug started and almost done. Just can't let the better half know what I am up to. She would tell her whole family and I would never live it down.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

This is a great post and I am in process of making a batch myself. Even if it dosen't  work KD it was still great reading. How early do you start making scrapes? Good luck this season and if you kill a big one over your brew make sure and post pic. Happy and safe  hunting to all  GON members. Jim


----------



## lswoody

Just started a batch. Told my 9 yr. old son what I was doing and named off the ingredients and he said"OOOOO!!!" Then I told him about the pee and he said he could help me out with that and started drinking some kool-aid right away and just under 5 minutes was wizzing away. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Covehnter

I've been getting pics with deer in the scrapes doctored with KillDee brew for about a month.


----------



## Davidmon12

I have laughed so hard I had tears coming out of my eyes. Not saying it wont work, but GOOD LAWD! Hey baby next time you have your period could you pee in this milk jug? I have a funnel on top. This is the best thread I have every seen.


----------



## BIG HUNT

This sounds like it works!!


----------



## ALLBEEF

I got me some tinks bottles and made some......I've sold about 7 gals worth up til today.......$2/oz. aint bad money.....


----------



## Killdee

ALLBEEF said:


> I got me some tinks bottles and made some......I've sold about 7 gals worth up til today.......$2/oz. aint bad money.....



Just think of all the money I could have made had I not posted that recipe


----------



## FLdeerHunter25

I am currently working on a jug now. Killdeee my question is rut here in Fl. in my area kicks in mid Nov. Should I put this out before or after rut?


----------



## Killdee

FLdeerHunter25 said:


> I am currently working on a jug now. Killdeee my question is rut here in Fl. in my area kicks in mid Nov. Should I put this out before or after rut?



I always get most pics pre rut, they dry up during the breeding phase, and start back up to a lessor degree after.


----------



## FLdeerHunter25

Thank you sir. I will def let you know the results.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I'm mainly doing this because I want to help the hunting community.


----------



## seabolt

Killdee said:


> Heres a pic or 2 from a scrape I started last year and this year again.



so how long dos it take the deer to start hitting it if there is deer around


----------



## shakey gizzard

Here's afew of mine that hit the Juice!


----------



## Killdee

seabolt said:


> so how long dos it take the deer to start hitting it if there is deer around



Quick this time of year, if in the right place.

Nice pics Gizzard


----------



## seabolt

Killdee said:


> Quick this time of year, if in the right place.
> 
> Nice pics Gizzard



so can u juice up a scrap that is fresh or should i make my own scrap where i know the bucks all ways make sine


----------



## Killdee

seabolt said:


> so can u juice up a scrap that is fresh or should i make my own scrap where i know the bucks all ways make sine



Either 1, I do both and make some in new places.


----------



## strokin99

Once your jug is full, how long before it"s ready to be used.


----------



## Killdee

strokin99 said:


> Once your jug is full, how long before it"s ready to be used.



1-2 weeks


----------



## string music

Started me a batch last night and should have it ready by tomorrow. I'll give it a week to sit and then give it a try.Had my wife puree some apples for me and when i told her what for , she just shook her head and grinned. She said' the things you do for a deer!lol!


----------



## Tankster

Cool pix Killdee, Now for a question I haven't seen yet. What kind of camera are you using? I think I've read about every cam out there and it's about got me scared to waste money. I know it's hit or miss most times but you seem to be getting quality pics. Thanks for sharing your success!


----------



## Dupree

tankster i think he makes his own.


----------



## will hunt 4 food

TTT for a friend to find.


----------



## Killdee

Tankster said:


> Cool pix Killdee, Now for a question I haven't seen yet. What kind of camera are you using? I think I've read about every cam out there and it's about got me scared to waste money. I know it's hit or miss most times but you seem to be getting quality pics. Thanks for sharing your success!



Yeah Mine are all homebrews.


----------



## Rouxthless

wow, i've been trolling on here for a while and have recently got on the bandwagon with posting too, but this thread is the first one i ever took the time to actually sit here and read every last post in a 5 page thread, i don't know whether to laugh or cry, or cry from laughing, lol, but i'm going to try it!


----------



## mcduckman

how long are the mock scrapes effective? fall and winter only? this is got to be one of the funniest threads. To add to the twinkling questions. i believe i would have to cut the lid off. Maybe it would be wise to put a funnel over the lid so you can screw the cap back on. What effect does the apples add to it? could i just use apple sauce?


----------



## Killdee

mcduckman said:


> how long are the mock scrapes effective? fall and winter only? this is got to be one of the funniest threads. To add to the twinkling questions. i believe i would have to cut the lid off. Maybe it would be wise to put a funnel over the lid so you can screw the cap back on. What effect does the apples add to it? could i just use apple sauce?



I have tried early ones and had some intrest, but I have had way better luck from mid October on through post rut. After that its hit or miss. I have had some good late season usage this December. I have no idea what or why the apples work. I tried some this season with muscadines and it didnt seem to work very well so I would just stick to apples. I do think some on here have tried applesauce and it was ok.


----------



## gutterman

ttt 
One more time!


----------



## gunsaler111

Anyone have luck on public land?


----------



## Killdee

I dont deer hunt public land here but I have in Illinois and had good response on the 1 scrape and cam I set.


----------



## 130class

Boy it sure sounds like Killdee is pulling my leg untill I found this article which explains a study done by the author in which it was determined that bucks would come to a mock scrape made with human urine but not necessarily any more often than to one made with store bought buck urine or doe urine. 

So I guess I will have to try it.

http://www.huntinglease.com/f/Article/ladArticletArticlec0/5



> Mock Scrapes and Deer Scent:
> by: Ben H. Koerth
> Pick up just about any magazine pertaining to deer hunting and I'll bet you're going to find numerous advertisements promoting deer scents or lures. Most of them have great ad campaigns with all of them promising just about everything that you will want to hear for bringing in big deer. However, do these products really work?
> 
> Many successful hunters swear by mock scrapes treated with different scents or just using the scents alone to attract deer. Somewhat arbitrarily, I personally had decided long ago these products were probably more akin to the proverbial snake oil and were just not for me. However, my use of these types of products was destined to change. Over the past few years we have been doing a great deal of research at the Institute for White-tailed Deer Management and Research using infrared-triggered cameras to count deer. Initially, we used bait to attract deer to the cameras.
> 
> Unfortunately, very attractive baits like corn also tend to bring in a host of non-target animals that also like corn. The first few pictures of coons or hogs are fun, but numerous rolls of film burned on these bait stealers gets a little old. It was then that we hit upon the idea of using scent lures to attract deer while hopefully eliminating most photographs of other animals. I admit I was skeptical at first, but eventually I found that I might have to rethink some of my prior assumptions about scent lures. These products really can work. However, they may not work exactly as some advertisements want yo to believe. Let me describe a couple of our studies using scents and I'll explain what I think the results mean. In the first study, we used five different treatments:
> 
> 1. Mock scrapes without any scents, 2. Mock scrapes with rutting buck scent, 3. Mock scrapes with estrous doe scent, 4. Rutting buck scent without a mock scrape, and 5. Estrous doe scent without a mock scrape.
> 
> The mock scrape by itself was solely a visual cue for the deer to find. The scents used without mock scrapes provided a simple olfactory cue. Scrapes combined with scents provided both visual and olfactory cues for the deer to home in on. Keep in mind this was not a test between manufacturer's products.
> 
> For the scents I simply went to the store and bought the first brand where there was enough quantity to complete the study without changing lots. I operated infrared-triggered cameras over the treatments for two weeks in late October during the pre-rut stage of the breeding season. The time frame is important because the pre-rut is when natural scraping behavior is most prevalent in whitetails. There were five camera stations for each of the five treatments, for a total of twenty-five stations. Results of this study showed we definitely could attract deer to mock scrapes. Some of the visitors were does and fawns, but the majority were bucks of all ages.
> 
> Unfortunately, our study showed that once a buck visited a mock scrape or scent station, they didn't develop any fidelity to that spot. There was only ne buck that revisited the same mock scrape, and it took him five days to do it. Only one buck visited more than one of the mock scrapes although there were twenty-five scattered over about four thousand acres. Also, only one buck stayed at a mock scrape long enough to have consecutive photos that were one minute apart. Also, as with the saying in the real estate market, location, location, location!
> 
> The same applies to the use of mock scrapes. Some of my setups I considered surefire places where I couldn't moss bringing in deer. However, after several days of no use at the mock scrape even though other deer sign was in the area, I moved the scrape only a few feet to the other side of the tree. The next day I started getting pictures. This taught me placement of mock scrapes and scents must fit naturally into the deer's world. You are not going to change their normal movement patterns very much at all.
> 
> Realistically, what this tells me is you're probably not going to lure in a deer that wasn't already coming by. However, if a buck does come by, you can make him stop. Maybe more importantly, you can make him stop where you want him to. However, you better be awake and you better be ready, because he's not likely to be there very long and if he gets away your chances of ever getting him to come back may not be very good.
> 
> Also, combinations are the key to success. Although some deer were photographed at everything I tried, including the mock scrapes without scents, the best results were obtained when a mock scrape was combined with a scent. We all know the sense of smell is critical to deer. During the breeding season, bucks use their sense of smell to determine what other bucks may be rivaling for her attention. In fact, deer have been described as a 100 pound plus nose walking around smelling everything.
> 
> When I combined the visual cue of a mock scrape with an olfactory cue o a scent, I had a much better chance of having a deer stop and investigate. These results led to a second study where I wanted to get a sense of deer were attracted sexually to the scent or if it was simply curiosity of a strange, new smell. Now before I go any further, how many of you carry a bottle with yo to your deer stand's and I don't mean a whisky bottle either. I mean an empty bottle to use because you feel the smell of human urine might scare deer away form the area.
> 
> *Well, human urine was one of our treatments in the second study. Because the first study showed better success combining scrapes with scents, I dispensed with using scents alone. Treatments for this study included mock scrapes with rutting buck scent, mock scrapes with estrous doe scent, and mock scrapes with human urine. Interestingly, I photographed just as many bucks on mock scrapes with human urine as I did on mock scrapes with store bought deer urine. *
> 
> Also, the age and antler quality of bucks was no different between the scents. *There was no indication at all that human urine in the scrapes scared anything away.* So much for that old wive's tale, huh? We are currently researching other scents to determine their attractiveness to deer. In the meantime, I still contend commercial deer scents are not arousing the animals and luring them from unknown places. I believe it is more of a curiosity behavior of the animals investigating andy strange and non-threatening smell that occurs in their environment. While deer scents may not work in the way we want to believe, they can attract animals that come within range of the scent.
> 
> As long as the animals do not have to alter their movement a great deal to investigate, there is a chance of bringing a deer to a particular spot. Don't be oversold on what deer scents can do. But, in the same line, don't be afraid to try something new. Even if you put out scents and they don't work for you, I don't believe you will have harmed your hunting situation in any way.




More discussion on urinating on mock scrapes

http://hitlistoutdoors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2246.0

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/bowhunting/239682-human-pee-scrape-pics.html


----------



## omenshooter3535

Mines been sitting for a few days now and the anticipation just keeps building. GF and family are calling me insane but I see it one way, If it dont work then ive lost nothing but if it does i can rub it in there face. So ill pour some this weekend and see what happens. One question. If i do multiple ones and dont have TCs for all of them how could i tell if theyre hitting it or not. What are some signs to look for KD?


----------



## Killdee

omenshooter3535 said:


> Mines been sitting for a few days now and the anticipation just keeps building. GF and family are calling me insane but I see it one way, If it dont work then ive lost nothing but if it does i can rub it in there face. So ill pour some this weekend and see what happens. One question. If i do multiple ones and dont have TCs for all of them how could i tell if theyre hitting it or not. What are some signs to look for KD?



Without a camera, look for hoof prints, keep in mind they wont take to every scrape, some have been active for me for several years then dry up. The licking branch has died on the scrape at the first of this thread and had little use last year.Sometimes they will not work it but open up another one nearby. It really needs to be a spot where it looks like a scrape should be. Good luck and report back what happens.


----------



## 130class

Let me get this "homebrew" correct.

In a 1 gal. container (ei. milk container)
- 2 mashed or pureed apples
- 1 cup of clear amonia
- Fill the rest with a main line drain

Would this be correct?


----------



## Killdee

130class said:


> Let me get this "homebrew" correct.
> 
> In a 1 gal. container (ei. milk container)
> - 2 mashed or pureed apples
> - 1 cup of clear amonia
> - Fill the rest with a main line drain
> 
> Would this be correct?



yep!


----------



## omenshooter3535

Thanks. I will let you know the results sometime next week. Thanks for the info!


----------



## River Rambler

Man! I tried that formula all last year with zero success. 
I'm a believer, but the deer around here aren't. 

Too bad too because it really saves a lot of dough!


----------



## gutterman

Got mine brewing!


----------



## gacracker67

Got 2 gals. of the stuff. Gon-A put it out this Oct.


----------



## 130class

Mee too. I reminded the kids that it was not milk.


----------



## Mac

Good read,  no harm in giving it a try


----------



## ted 88

how longdoes it need to sit? and when it is ready do i just poor it on the ground under a low hanging limb?


----------



## Killdee

River Rambler said:


> Man! I tried that formula all last year with zero success.
> I'm a believer, but the deer around here aren't.
> 
> Too bad too because it really saves a lot of dough!



You cant just make a scrape anywhere and expect it to work, I have gotten better at it over the years but still have to make 5-6 new ones to get 3-4 active. Put it in an old scrape from last year and hang a cam up high above it.


----------



## Killdee

ted 88 said:


> how longdoes it need to sit? and when it is ready do i just poor it on the ground under a low hanging limb?



Need to sit a week or 2, cant just put it anywhere and expect results, need to be in a place where it looks like a scrape should be or reopen an old scrape. You may make several that dont get used before you figure it out. I still only get 3-4 to work out of 5-6.


----------



## solocam678

What is the ammonia an the apples for?


----------



## ancienttrails

Thanks for the laugh im still smilen got my jug out of wash room and grabed 2 of my wifes gala apples an she ask what are you doin makin me a smothie ?I used a famous line (you dont want to know),she said dont keep that in the house but its in the jug .


----------



## Killdee

solocam678 said:


> What is the ammonia an the apples for?



 I have no idea, I got this recipe from a guy in Ohio who got it somewhere else.


----------



## solocam678

Killdee said:


> I have no idea, I got this recipe from a guy in Ohio who got it somewhere else.



Ok. An you say sometimes when you walk up on a scrape you jus twinkle it? Im jus curious...think im gona try this out. If I rmmber correctly one day last year I was huntin an realy had to go so I legit rip. An like I say if I rmmber correctly the next weekend I hunted that stand it was tore up in there.


----------



## Killdee

solocam678 said:


> Ok. An you say sometimes when you walk up on a scrape you jus twinkle it? Im jus curious...think im gona try this out.



Yep, bunch of folks on here do the same thing.


----------



## REDFOXJR

It only takes about 4 hours for the ammonia in pee to take over, and the deer cant tell what pee'ed there,...


----------



## bluejonesbrothers

Ive pee'd out of every stand Ive ever hunted and killed my fair share of deer including nice bucks!


----------



## Mudhill

I think I have the million dollar question here! I brewed it up, opened the top for a week and it smells like pure ammonia out of the store. Am I missing some magical smell? Doesn't have the " OMG I'm gonna die " smell like I thought it would. Am I missing something?


----------



## solocam678

Mudhill said:


> I think I have the million dollar question here! I brewed it up, opened the top for a week and it smells like pure ammonia out of the store. Am I missing some magical smell? Doesn't have the " OMG I'm gonna die " smell like I thought it would. Am I missing something?



Idk.  im wondering what the need for the ammonia an apples. Im hearing so many people that twinkle out stand. Why not jus pour it out straight with no ammonia or apples? I don't know but im gona give it a try...see what happens.


----------



## Killdee

solocam678 said:


> Idk.  im wondering what the need for the ammonia an apples. Im hearing so many people that twinkle out stand. Why not jus pour it out straight with no ammonia or apples? I don't know but im gona give it a try...see what happens.



IDK maybe the apples and extra ammonia helps cover up our meat eater predator odor.


----------



## BGSlayer

I have got pure in heat doe pee from a source , in georgia. Do you think that will work. If not then I guess I am going to start  some up.


----------



## hunterboy96

Killdee said:


> I brewed this up last year from a guy in Ohio on Hags house, a trailcam building site.You puree 2 apples put in a gallon milk jug, add 1cup of plain household ammonia, twinkle in the jug till its 3/4 to full ,leave loosely covered for a week,then its ready to use.Yeah it reeks .I fill a 16oz  soap bottle with it and duct tape the lid for safety.I get lots of pics of deer and other critters checking these scrapes.This buck I got pics of last november and this november during rut week.Ill find last years pic and post later.
> KD



Could you use anything else besides ammonia?


----------



## Flash

BGSlayer said:


> I have got pure in heat doe pee from a source , in georgia. Do you think that will work. If not then I guess I am going to start  some up.



How fresh is it?


----------



## Killdee

hunterboy96 said:


> Could you use anything else besides ammonia?



Why would you, urine turns in to ammonia after a short time, I would stick to what works.


----------



## Killdee

Flash said:


> How fresh is it?



It would have to be over a year old to be from a doe in heat. 

Anyone ever figured out how these companys can detect when the doe's in heat, 36 hrs, then capture that urine, couldnt be all that much, but still bottle up thousands of bottles of doe in heat every year.


----------



## Mac

I have my jug filled and now curing,  hope to make me some scrapes in a week or so

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## solocam678

Killdee said:


> It would have to be over a year old to be from a doe in heat.
> 
> Anyone ever figured out how these companys can detect when the doe's in heat, 36 hrs, then capture that urine, couldnt be all that much, but still bottle up thousands of bottles of doe in heat every year.


Good point. They could be using this same receipe for all we know.


----------



## Beerman

I have tinkled next to a stand and kinda did a scrape to cover it up, only to have does come right to where i tinkled and sniff away !!  I am sold tinkling near your hunting area doesnt bother them, just make a scrape!!


----------



## Mudhill

Killdee said:


> IDK maybe the apples and extra ammonia helps cover up our meat eater predator odor.



I'm sure the recipe works and all but after trolling the whole thread, numerous people have spoke of a putrid odor after brewing it up. I didn't know if I was missing out on something. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Flash

Killdee said:


> It would have to be over a year old to be from a doe in heat.
> 
> Anyone ever figured out how these companys can detect when the doe's in heat, 36 hrs, then capture that urine, couldnt be all that much, but still bottle up thousands of bottles of doe in heat every year.



 I knew that, just asking a thought provoking question


----------



## shakey gizzard

Can I eat a dozen apples and then pee in the jug? Would'nt that sweeten the pot?


----------



## BGSlayer

It is a year old and it is not like the stuff you can get in a store the doe urine I have is 1 of 35 bottles. So yeah it is the real stuff. Just curious if it would work I'll just try it out and let you know.


----------



## Killdee

shakey gizzard said:


> Can I eat a dozen apples and then pee in the jug? Would'nt that sweeten the pot?



Nope yer innards are cankered and it would spile the brew.


----------



## hunterboy96

Thanks Killdee already starting on it.


----------



## solocam678

Is the mashed up apples spos to dissolve?


----------



## Killdee

solocam678 said:


> Is the mashed up apples spos to dissolve?



No, they will just sink to the bottom.


----------



## solocam678

Killdee said:


> No, they will just sink to the bottom.



Ok...that's what mine is doing. Has more of an amonia smell than anything. Its  tho...should be ready by next weekend.


----------



## Killdee

solocam678 said:


> Ok...that's what mine is doing. Has more of an amonia smell than anything. Its  tho...should be ready by next weekend.



Good luck, the mock scrape should really start working well, mine traditionaly are slow till the real scrapes start up and suddenly they are all over the place where I hunt.


----------



## cemeteryhill

How do u store it after its ready


----------



## Killdee

I store it in my basement and pour up a qt at a time to take with me to work scrapes. I will take a gallon down to camp this next weekend since I will be using more. Try to keep it in a cool place if possible.


----------



## Mac

mine should be about ready now,  hope to put out a few scrapes next weekend w/cameras.

I told a couple members about it over the weekend,  they sorta laughted, sure hope I get some pictures.  

I sorta scouted out a few possible scrape sites


----------



## Kizzy

Okay, I have a batch brewing up. Gonna Try it out on these North Ga. mountain deer. Hope it works!


----------



## struttinsouthern

killdee can you show us some pictures of some dead grownuns you have killed using the mock scrape method?ive got a batch brewin'


----------



## Killdee

I rarely hunt over a scrape, I use the juice and cams to find a buck or 2 I want to hunt and hang out there around Nov. 10th. Most of the scrape pics of good bucks are night shots anyway. I was hunting a wide 10 pointer last year when the buck in the last pic came by, I never had a pic of him, but my neighbors had dozens.


----------



## RIBMAN

quite a few studs there !!!! I made 3 mock scrapes and poured about 3-4oz's of brew in them. Checked camera 1 week later and had a mature sniffin' the scrape, had a lil yearlin' doe peeing in it and a nice 2 1/2 year old 7 pointer checking it, so it worked for me and I'm excited to check again in a week or so. Thanks KILLDEE


----------



## RIBMAN

supposed to say mature doe. and BTW this was done a week and a half ago


----------



## HossBog

Kill, I have been reading these forums for over a year now as a guest - but, your post made me join!!

Man, learning how to make deer juice on here, how good is that?!?!? My first post.


----------



## Killdee

HossBog said:


> Kill, I have been reading these forums for over a year now as a guest - but, your post made me join!!
> 
> Man, learning how to make deer juice on here, how good is that?!?!? My first post.



Welcome Hoss,Your avatar reminded me of this. I recently went back and found Dans original thread on this juice, he mentioned the juice he made after consuming large quantities of hopps based adult beverages, seemed to get more attention than other liquids.


----------



## dgflowers90

I've heard of this brew before, but i also heard that if you get a womans pee when they are on there period its supposed to be better. I would like to try that as well but i asked my fiance' to do it and she said I DON'T THINK SO!!!! she told me that it was gross hahaha


----------



## 130class

Thanks Killde,

I had my doubts but followed through anyway. I placed my homebrew out on a sewer line easement that had a couple of scrapes on it last year. This year I made 5  in the same area before the scrape action started. All 5 are now active and the bucks have made many more in addition to the 5 I started. One has a very large track in it which I am very excited about. I made some big ones but the biggest one is natural, probably 2'x 4'.

These 20 or so scrapes all within 150yards. My buddy still thinks I am nuts.


----------



## padkisson

I've heard about this before. Gonna have to try it and see what back yard bucks come to it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## SMonroe

Ok.. I'm trying it.  Was skeptical at first, but got a 77 acre lease with nothing but does and small bucks on camera.  Gotta try luring them in from miles around.   I'm at my wits end with this place.  Got nothing to lose!


----------



## CountryBoy77

Those are some real studs kill dee really nice deer.


----------



## mtn.cur23

Ok I have a question about this. Do you"twinkle" in a seperate jug then combine the other ingreidents? Or do you start out with ingreidents in the jug and "twinkle" on them then let it set a week?
All info greatly appreciated. Nice bucks also


----------



## Killdee

Pee in the jug with the apples and ammonia. Good luck


----------



## SMonroe

Got the ingredients today. Working on the 2nd miller lite now. Wife's got a friend coming over.  I may have to take my operation to the shed!


----------



## mtn.cur23

Killdee said:


> Pee in the jug with the apples and ammonia. Good luck



Thanks


----------



## Buck Dropper

Love the angle of the camera in the first pics. Going to have to try this idea starting next season!


----------



## DvilleDawn

Just an FYI: I have found Clear Ammonia in gallon jugs at almost all Hardwar stores. Getting my brew going tonight.


----------



## Chase4556

Going to start mine tomorrow... can't hurt to give it a try. There is a scrape about 20 yards from my new stand location, its been used this year, but if I can kick up some more activity in the area I would be a happy camper.


----------



## Son

Without using any scent. I scrape out a clean spot under a suitable limb. Picking the right kind of place is the key, usually along a trail where I can watch it. Almost always, deer begin using it.


----------



## Mac

I made 10 scrapes Sunday and used the brew,  I put cameras on all of them and will check them in a week or so.

Does anyone use a scent on the licking branches?


----------



## Killdee

Mac said:


> I made 10 scrapes Sunday and used the brew,  I put cameras on all of them and will check them in a week or so.
> 
> Does anyone use a scent on the licking branches?



I started using a synthetic forehead scent called BF gland that has worked well, but after a few bucks work the scrape they do it for you.


----------



## Mac

Killdee said:


> I started using a synthetic forehead scent called BF gland that has worked well, but after a few bucks work the scrape they do it for you.



thanks if I don't get any activity, I will try something on the licking branches

Working on my second batch of brew


----------



## mwilson

are most of your pics at nite or about 50/50


----------



## Phildee

Killdee said:


> Here is a new pic from the 3rd year on this scrape,they opened it up before I got to it this year.Also theres as many doe's as bucks on this stop this year so far.



Is that Dad's Buck?

Joe


----------



## Killdee

Phildee said:


> Is that Dad's Buck?
> 
> Joe



I dont know which page the buck your  talking about is on, but I didnt get any pic's of his buck that I know of. I dont post any new bucks on this thread anymore, I usually just start a new one. You need to register on here  yourself and use your big 8 for your avatar Joe.
unk


----------



## Phildee

Killdee said:


> I dont know which page the buck your  talking about is on, but I didnt get any pic's of his buck that I know of. I dont post any new bucks on this thread anymore, I usually just start a new one. You need to register on here  yourself and use your big 8 for your avatar Joe.
> unk



I did. I'm just not approved yet.


----------



## JoeWeb10

Now I'm on here!


----------



## JoeWeb10

Killdee said:


> I rarely hunt over a scrape, I use the juice and cams to find a buck or 2 I want to hunt and hang out there around Nov. 10th. Most of the scrape pics of good bucks are night shots anyway. I was hunting a wide 10 pointer last year when the buck in the last pic came by, I never had a pic of him, but my neighbors had dozens.



You killed the 15pt out of the Control Tower Stand right?


----------



## ebstein

i've been creeping here for a few yrs and kinda watchin this thread...i see only one guy used it on a drag line....anyone else use it that way???
anyone have success up in the northern states???
peeing in a jug aint out of the ordinary for me....is 3 months too early to start makin it???


----------



## yellowhammer73

Can I make my brew now and keep it in the frig (the old one in my garage) till october and it still be good?


----------



## Killdee

ebstein said:


> i've been creeping here for a few yrs and kinda watchin this thread...i see only one guy used it on a drag line....anyone else use it that way???
> anyone have success up in the northern states???
> peeing in a jug aint out of the ordinary for me....is 3 months too early to start makin it???



It worked as a mock scrape for me in Illinois for the short time I was there and had a cam on it. It only takes a day or two to fill a jug so I would wait, fresh stuff seems to work better. I dont really mess with drag lines or scent trails in the woods other than the mock scrapes so I dont know. Them boys from Taylor county had good luck with it.


----------



## Scout

Well this thread has just P'ed me off.... guess I too will go get some ammonia, apples and let it fly.  Always heard curiosity killed the cat....  maybe this time it'll be a nice horned animal.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

I'm doin it too! Kildee, you da Man


----------



## ALPHAMAX

Oh! and when the family ask me what I'm doin, I'm blaming it on you...Thanks for the recipe


----------



## jonjon528

I'm bottling the stuff up a quart at a time for "easy carry" purposes as well as easy application.  My wife caught me shaking up the bottle to mix the apple around a bit... She gagged.  I made 9 mock scrapes on Wednesday.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Killdee

jonjon528 said:


> I'm bottling the stuff up a quart at a time for "easy carry" purposes as well as easy application.  My wife caught me shaking up the bottle to mix the apple around a bit... She gagged.  I made 9 mock scrapes on Wednesday.  We'll see how it goes.



Yeah I usually haul the gallon in my 4 wheeler trailer toolbox and haul around a qt too. You may or may not have any response this early. They dont pay em much attention till velvet drops and cooler damp weather. Keep us posted.

This is the only velvet buck pic I think I ever got on an early mock scrape, July 2006. I just quit starting em till they start up a few real ones.


----------



## bowtie

killdee....you going to make me try this.....i can't take it no more...


----------



## Killdee

bowtie said:


> killdee....you going to make me try this.....i can't take it no more...



I wondered why you have held off, I'll send you a gallon FOC when  you hack me another 600 I'm trying to buy....


----------



## 130class

I tried this last year and  bucks tore up several of my mock scrapes for two months.  Others not so much. I had the best success where I have typically seen them made. I made 5 along a sewer easement and within 150 yards from each other and during the peak of scrape activity my 5 mock scapes had been worked thoroughly and 15 others had been created on that same stretch of sewer easement. I have hunted this property for 3 years and this was the greatest number of scrapes I have seen at this location.


----------



## solocam678

Got a fresh batch of homebrew brewing.


----------



## Core Lokt

How are they doing so far?


----------



## OceanNutt

Got my wife making a GOOD batch for me right now!!!


----------



## Killdee

Core Lokt said:


> How are they doing so far?



Some folks on another thread are already having bucks use em. I really just got started last weekend, I have better luck after it cools a bit more and a bit more wet. I started 15-18 scrapes last week end and have cameras on several, its still to early for much serious use though.


----------



## rosewood

Snippygrunt said:


> I tell you what I just got my apples chopped up and poured into my jug.  I have been peeing for two days now.  My family look at me like I have lost my mind.  I am guessing in about one more day or so My jug will be filled.  I could fill it a lot quicker if I could take it to work.  I just do not want to have to explain the jug and why I am peeing in the jug


----------



## bull0ne

Killdee.............I saw a post you made on this where you mentioned adding a buck's tarsal gland to the mix of homebrew. Ever try that much? Or see a significant difference in activity?

What about adding fresh buck urine collected straight from the bladder?

Ya........I'm working up a jug of " Bull's buck juice" this weekend. Gonna sit it in the sun today and get it all heated up. Pretty stout after 1 day of prep! Don't wanna spill it in the carpet already!


----------



## Killdee

I think I would just keep the deer urine and tarsals to use seperaty from the scrape juice. No I don't think I noticed any difference in the juice I added the tarsal to.


----------



## bull0ne

Killdee said:


> I think I would just keep the deer urine and tarsals to use seperaty from the scrape juice. No I don't think I noticed any difference in the juice I added the tarsal to.



Ok..........now that's got me to thinking. 

I'm thinking of running some tests on a buck that's moving through an area too thick to hunt. ( regrowth area in thinned timber ) 

1st place, I'm going to put scrape juice in his active, dug out scrape along an established rubline. ( The rubbed trees show years of damage/healing over. Obviously a buck with some age on him-established route for numerous bucks )

2nd place, farther up the path-rubline, I'm going to put straight buck urine in his scrape. 

3rd place, where there is no scrapes, I'm going to open up 2 mock scrapes. 1 with scrape juice, the other with buck urine. Then guage his reaction. 

Going in at high noon, when residual scent left behind will be minimized, and hope not to bump the deer up too bad in the general area. 

Gonna keep the cams out until I see some activity, the hang cams accordingly.

Thoughts?


----------



## Killdee

Sounds like a good plan. Where I hunt scrapes while they get used, tend to slow way down after the primary rut as far as mature bucks go at least. I watched a pretty good buck feed in a big plot Sat afternoon with 5 does and 1 doe came over and acted all interested, sniffing his head tarsels and rear end.He kept feeding till he was through and then acted all buck like with his neck streached and grunting. He ran another doe around for a bit then left.


----------



## broach0018

Im brewing up a batch now myself with a 1/2 gallon jug! Question: Im hunting a smaller track of land, maby 35 or 40 acres..so far ive only had pictures of smaller bucks and does..do you think this brew would possibly pull in larger deer from nearby?? Maby the smell would pull them in?? Thanks for any info or oppinions


----------



## Killdee

Never know till you try, but dont expect miracles this late. If you can keep does frequenting your property, that is the best lure you can hope for. This stuff is just a tool to stop a curious deer for a shot or pic.
Good luck


----------



## broach0018

Killdee...Maby a dumb question but im curious..is it imparitive that something is added to the licking branch as well or anything in particlar that you do to it like breaking it at the end or anything?


----------



## Killdee

No the deer will chew the branch for you, but I have used stuff in the past and this year I'm trying an interdigital gland lure on the branch that seems to be really good. I put some on just a branch in a plot last weekend without a scrape and watched a doe chew on the branch like she wanted to eat it. Got this buck pic last week ckecking out the branch and scrape.


----------



## broach0018

cool  thanks for the info! this has been an intreaging thread!  Ill post any pics I get using this method!


----------



## ChasinTails

I just sat and read all of this.  It's like a reality show you want to turn off,  but keep watching lol

I'm curious as to how it worked out for everyone else? There was numerous people dOing this,  but very few who checked back in with results. ......so.......

Bump


----------



## Killdee

There is a thread oven in deer hunting section now, and if you want more info read through a few of these pages from here or just search mock scrapes and find lots of folks using this and other stuff.

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=12226826


----------



## ChasinTails

Thanks kd, but it says no matching error


----------



## thericcardgrp

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> I'm a little confused on the "Puree" apples part, what is that? And, do you just keep the gallon jug by the toilet and just go in it when you have to "twinkle"? And then slasher talks about beer? I'm sorry, but can you simplify the recipe so I don't screw up and send the deer over to the next property


----------



## Killdee

ChasinTails said:


> Thanks kd, but it says no matching error



Just do a search here from the main page and just type in mock scrapes. That will get you several pages of comments and info.


----------



## Milkman

bump


----------



## mikel m14

Killdee, what's your thoughts on using imitation vanilla extract in the place of the apples?


----------



## Killdee

mikel m14 said:


> Killdee, what's your thoughts on using imitation vanilla extract in the place of the apples?



I just use what I know works, give it a try and let us know. Or, make the scrape juice as usual and spray some of the vanilla on something close by and see what happens on your trailcam. Both are proven attractants.
Good luck


----------



## mikel m14

I think I will give it a try it and see what happens. I'm going to set the trail cam to video mode. Will report back.


----------



## Trophy buck

I just found this thread imma give it a try! I just found and area that is full of rubs and scrapes so imma put this secret receipe in there and see what happens! Also what's the purpose of the licking branch?


----------



## Killdee

Deer produce a scent from their forehead from their preorbital gland, its just as important if not more so than the scrape because they use licking branch's year round. good luck


----------



## Trophy buck

Oh ok.. What do they use the beach for.. I saw a video of a buck biting it? I didn't understand that part.


----------



## Killdee

Beach???


----------



## Trophy buck

Branch lol! Sorry


----------



## Killdee

They sniff bite and lick on the branch to taste the scent from other deer. I know unless theres a good branch over a spot they dont pay any attention to a mock scrape. I watched a 2.5 year old buck last week walk all around a food plot of mine checking every hanging limb. Then he did work a mock scrape and limb in front of my camera, then kept sniffing limbs all the way out of the plot.


----------



## Trophy buck

Ok cool.. I never understood why they did that but that makes since. Thanks!


----------



## spwatz

It worked for me.  I started using some apple cider instead of the actual apples.  Last year, I had 8 different bucks on one scrape in a week or so.  The area flooded and never was quite the same after that.  I think the key is finding where bucks like to scrape anyway or finding a little used scrape and "fixing" it up.


----------



## Trophy buck

I found unscented ammonia but it was "sudsy"
Will that be ok?


----------



## nrh0011

Handgunner said:


> Everyday of the week and twice on Sunday!
> 
> 
> As for the gallon of "Deltons Brew"  The wife thinks I've lost it... "Delton, what's this?????"
> 
> "Baby, you really don't wanna know.... ".
> 
> She put it back down and walked off.....shaking her head.


haha that's good stuff


----------



## archerycloseinafrica

Hmm...


----------



## PappyHoel

Bump


----------



## crucible02

Decided to give it a shot this year! It's "brewing" as we speak. Got it about 1/4 full at the moment. Planning to take it out next weekend and see what shows up on the camera! 

My wife is so grossed out that I'm doing this! She's a city girl, though, so I wouldn't expect anything less!


----------



## huntingworld

*Beautiful pics they are! Congrats!*

Beautiful pics they are! Congrats!
I am a 5 years bowhunter, my grandfather was the best archer and hunter in his hometown .I have hunted a 300lb huge boar.I think it is necessary to use a feeder and trail camera in hunting if you want to make it easy to hunt.A feeder can help you to tempt the buck and a trail camera can help to find out where the buck live. I have owned 7 trail camera, 1 is unbrand trailcam,1 bushnell camera,5 Ltl acorn 5310 trail camera.My ltl acorn trail camera was buy from this website: http://www.trailcamstore.com/Ltl-5310-series, if you want to buy mid-range trail cam, they would be the best choice. If you want to buy high-range ,may be choose the bushnell or others brands.


----------



## PappyHoel

Started my brew tonight, I'm using 2.5 apples, one cup ammonia and I ate asparagus for lunch.  My pee is ripe.


----------



## PappyHoel

I've almost got a full jug.  Smells more like ammonia than anything else.  I can't imagine a deer scraping at it.  Seems to me that it is a repellent?


----------



## Killdee

All urine turns to ammonia soon after it is exposed to oxygen, you are fine.


----------



## hunter eric

trust me.....it works.
I started using this method a few years ago when i first read this thread and within 2 days of putting it out i had several different bucks on camera checking it out. The only down side for me is that it seems that all of the bucks would check it out at night.


----------



## Killdee

They check em in the daylight too. I have quite a few of this buck from last season till he stepped out in front of my buddy Chuck.


----------



## PappyHoel

Killdee said:


> All urine turns to ammonia soon after it is exposed to oxygen, you are fine.



Trust me, I'm still going to try it.  I'm going to get a few experiment scrapes behind the house and hang a cam.  I will share my results.


----------



## HM

Killdee said:


> All urine turns to ammonia soon after it is exposed to oxygen, you are fine.



Killdee is it very important to add the extra ammonia? I've done this before with just urine and apples and had luck, but I'll get some ammonia to try if it is critical


----------



## Killdee

I don't know, That's the original recipe I was given and I always did. Lots of folks over the years have deviated from the original, used apple juice and other things. If you use ammonia I would use plain.


----------



## Killdee

I saw the tree limbs shaking in the licking branch last November and watched him work the mock scrape before he strolled past me at 10 yards.


----------



## HM

Killdee said:


> I don't know, That's the original recipe I was given and I always did. Lots of folks over the years have deviated from the original, used apple juice and other things. If you use ammonia I would use plain.



When do you start putting yours out?


----------



## Killdee

Usually when it cools off and not so dry, they don't work well for me when its hot.


----------



## rshunter

Killdee, I brewed some up about 3  or 4 years ago and it is still in a jug down at deer camp. Have you ever used "old" or in this case "ancient" brew before? its still about 3/4 of a gallon. I have not opened it in all this time, just wondering if I should start fresh.


----------



## Killdee

Start fresh, use that old jug and pour it in an old scrape just for the heck of it, see if 1 uses it?????


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm letting mine brew for the next 6 days.  I plan to line a certain area with about 6-8 scrapes about 100 yards apart.  Basically a creek bottom I know one frequents.  I will hang a camera and share if I get one on cam. 

I'm still a little skeptical like this is a multi year running joke


----------



## northgadeerslayer

Bump


----------



## northgadeerslayer

Got my batch ready for the woods!


----------



## hikingthehills

I guess it's time to start brewing!


----------



## S-Balentine

Whats the recipe?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Killdee said:


> I saw the tree limbs shaking in the licking branch last November and watched him work the mock scrape before he strolled past me at 10 yards.



Congrats on some mighty fine whitetail success, Sir! 

The "Whitetail Whisperer" scores again.


----------



## northgadeerslayer

Put mine out and had cams on them for a few days now will be checking them this weekend while hunting.. Can't wait!


----------



## Lakrymator

Call me crazy, but I got a batch brewing right now.  First time trying it, and I'm not quite sure if I should wait a few weeks or so for the weather to cool down.  Not a lot of deer activity around here right now anyway.


----------



## Bigmonk96

I'm an ol'dog,but I think I have learned a new trick

will have to give this a try, when season opens this year**

this is a 2 year old post, how did you guys that tried it a few years back,find it to work // or not ???


----------



## Last Minute

Well it's almost that time again.. My ole lady caught me with my jug and and a bag of apples and said " ohh you're not doing that again"....I said no I'm not buttt you are lol. She thinks I've done lost my mind lol.


----------



## awoods

Once you make a batch is it good for the entire deer season?


----------



## Unicoidawg

Anybody ever spiced it up a little by eating asparagus and then whizzing when the effects of that kick in?


----------



## Tadder




----------



## shootemall

Bump, because it's awesome.


----------

